# Female rat in Houston, Texas!



## mandapanda (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a friend who acquired a little girl a while back, but she cannot keep her because of the family cat. 

She was intended as a feeder for her brother's snake, but was rejected by the snake and my friend decided to take care of the little one. I do not know much other than she is about 1 year old, gray, and very sweet. I can get more info if anybody is interested in giving her a forever home!


----------

